# RenoWorks / HomeWorks Software !?!



## Renogirl53 (Dec 11, 2007)

LISA123 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Hi! Has anyone used this software?
> 
> ...


=Renogirl53:thumbsup: 
Yes, I've used this software, and it is easy to use; however, some of the products they suggest to use are only available in Eastern Canada, and I live in the west.
Also, it would be nice if they could add to the software the techstone products from Home Hardware,(like Flexrock,Granite, and Flexrock Wall & Cieling textures , it would be nice to see that applied.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

I have also used it and it will show clients exactly what they are going to be looking at.


----------



## Dennis53 (Dec 30, 2007)

I got the Home Works version from the local Home Building Centre, & I can't get past an Error 40 when trying to save a picture.

I've tried the Home Building Centre help online without success, they directed me to a third party questionaire that I couldn't submiit cause it keeps listing an error online.

Can anyone help?


----------



## VivianeT (Jan 31, 2008)

*HomeWorks Software - Error 40*



Dennis53 said:


> I got the Home Works version from the local Home Building Centre, & I can't get past an Error 40 when trying to save a picture.
> 
> I've tried the Home Building Centre help online without success, they directed me to a third party questionaire that I couldn't submiit cause it keeps listing an error online.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hi,

Had the same problem. Uninstall your software (add/remove). Disable your firewall and your anti-virus protection. Reinstall your software and it should work. 

Don't forget to enable your firewall and anti-virus protection.:wink:

Good Luck.

Viv


----------



## RenoWorks Support (Jan 23, 2008)

*Error 40 Fix*

Error 40 is an error that happens when you save and try to reopen the save project and try to reopen the save project.

Why this happens: There are several reason for this error to occur, usually it may be due to your computer not loading the software fast enough or that a glitch may have occurred when the software was loading.

The best solution to this error is to Uninstall and Reinstall your software.

1)To fully uninstall go to:
-Start Menu --> Settings --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs --> Homeworks

2)When you are done removing the program, please go back to your Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs and see if you have a program that says “HP Memory Disk”. 

*If NO* (Complete Step 3 ONLY) 

*If YES* (Complete Step 3 & Step 4)

3)Install the Program: follow the same steps and instruction as you did before.

4)Go to the following website and download the HP Memories Patch http://www.renoworks.com/homeworks/english/faq_errors.htm

5)Download the HP Memories Patch and save it to your desktop. Once the download is complete, please find the icon and double click to install the patch. 

This should fix your problem with Error 40


----------



## karen ford (Jan 21, 2009)

hi i had got this cd called homeworks remodel renovate redecorate realize and i download it and it is saying now that i need a code but there was no code is my box i tryed to take it back and they wouldn't i payed 24.99 and that was with taxs for it and now i can't even do it so has the code would you mind if i get it so i can use this cd so my money would not be gone up in smoke please if anyone can help me please thanks

hi i got the cd that you got but in mind did have the code in the boxs i was wodering do you still have your code and if so do you think i can get it from you i don't know what else to do and the store won't take it back please help me i payed like 30.00 dollors for it so if you can help me it would be great or if you know of a site where i can get it thanks please get back to me on this thanks so much


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i like PunchPro! myself, it's pretty much the same thing and real user-friendly. =o)

DM


----------



## RenoWorks Support (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I see that you managed to contact our Support Center, which was exactly what I was going to suggest. Thank you for making the effort to contact us, and I am glad that we could help you.


----------



## Ken Raycraft (Jun 8, 2009)

how do you contact your support centre?

Because i myself need the code for registration

Somebody please help me. I really want to use this program but i need the code. If anyone can help me at all, it would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

turn on your PMs

DM


----------



## Ken Raycraft (Jun 8, 2009)

What are my PMs?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

private messages.
upper left of this screen/userCP/edit options/turn on pms

DM


----------



## RenoWorks Support (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Ken, I apologize for the delay in our response. We typically get email notification once someone makes a post on this site, however we only received a notification for your last post.

You can contact our Support Center at [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## StevenDavies (May 5, 2010)

*Tried it. But My Virtual Home much better.*

Tried Reno-works, not bad if you like 2D flat images.

I much prefer My Virtual Home. Much better, 3D, and its free. No limitations.

www.mvhlive.com

Try it, I wasn't disappointed.


----------

